# Hilarious 'dressage' test



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Nearly weed my pants!

Check out this video on YouTube:

Qld Festival of Dressage - Harold the Horse - Freestyle - YouTube


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

That's excellent. 

This one is good - Harold the Horse & Ball - YouTube


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Attack Mode said:


> That's excellent.
> 
> This one is good - Harold the Horse & Ball - YouTube


Hilarious! How have I never seen this before?!


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Was just closing down some windows and spotted this:

Horse of the Year 2010; Friday Night Extravaganza; Harold the Horse - YouTube


----------



## SpringerLex (Jul 24, 2012)

OMG There are tears rolling down my cheeks. They are fantastic!!


----------

